
Google's real Kubernetes magic is all about community, not code - ShanaM
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/googles-real-kubernetes-magic-is-all-about-community-not-code/
======
jamasper
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14220925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14220925)

